# First **** with my Benjamin Varmint Power Pack



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

So I have been away showing at the Summit County fair all week. I got home last night at about 11:30 and I go to put away and lock up my ducks. Well right as the first duck walks out of the cage a 10# raccoon comes walking out of the house inside of the coop. So I grabbed the duck and tossed it back in the cage and locked the door. So I ran in the house and grabbed my Benjamin Varmint Power Pack .22 pellet gun and my dad. He opened the door to the coop and I put one shot into the **** behind the front legs and he dropped. Was hoping my first **** would be a little more fair in the ***** favor but I had to handle the situation so what can you do. But that's my **** story for the summer hopefully.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Atta boy!


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Could be your first of many. ***** are tough critters, especially when using an air gun, take 'em anyway you can get 'em, headshots work best. Way to go!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sweet! Every **** you take out is one less left out there. God knows there are too many of the doggone things!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Tom, where in the head? Aren't their heads kinda hard?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember reading on the forums (air gun) that people preferred to blast them in the eye socket with the heaviest, most penetrating pellet they could lay their hands on.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

No pun intended , but I can see that cause their heads are pretty thick. I'd prolly do like John and go for the vitals.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I have the same gun, dropped three in the head @ 30 to 40 yards in a tree. Two right between the eye's and I JFK'd the last one a little and they all fell instantly. I'd say it's lethal to the head out to at least 50-to 60 yards on *****


----------

